# Prong Collar



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Helo, and welcome! Your dog is beautiful! As for the ring of fur being damaged, unfortunatly that is the price we pay for using the metal. The prong when used correctly can be a good tool. Please keep in mind it is a tool.. and not just the answer to the pulling. There is just no substitute for proper training.. Continue the method your trainer has taught you while using this collar.. and have the goal of one day not needing it. All the best of luck to you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How long is it on at one time? If you are training in short stints , it really shouldn't do that much damage. Make sure you take it off immediately after training stints.
Good job with the training!


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

I only use the prong collar while walking and training and I have had no issues on either dog with any fur damage. You can get rubber tips for the ends of the prongs - but not sure if that would help or not.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I use the prong just for training purposes and never leave it on otherwise. My dog gets the collar ring from his nylon collar more than the prong. Remember when using the prong to never ever leave it on your dog when even meeting other leashed dogs. It is unlikely but I have seen what can happen when two dogs get hooked up from a prong and a choker. It happens so fast you almost can't avoid it other than keeping your dog away from other dogs when in the prong. But it is the best tool for training when used correctly.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I doubt there's much you can do about the fur around the collar being worn off. We use ours for walks (but that's an hour a day) and the place where the fur is work is not from the links themselves but where the links join the metal plate and the martingale chain. If the prong collar is fitted correctly behind the ears, it will contact the fur and skin.

You can try weaning your dog off from the prong as your training progresses. My dog is great 90% of the time, but his prey drive is so high that all it takes is a cat, rabbit, leaves, blowing garbage etc to trigger the chase.


----------



## Murray's Mom (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for all of the advice. What I am hearing is that Murray should not be wearing the collar all day, only when needed during walks and training sessions. (The trainer says he should have it and a leash on at all times but I will use my own judgment.)

I feel myself defending the prong collar all of the time to people who don't seem to understand the benefit. It is affirming to hear that others have had success with the collar and that eventually Murray will not need it.

Thanks again. Any more words of wisdom are welcome.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Murray's Mom said:


> Thank you for all of the advice. What I am hearing is that Murray should not be wearing the collar all day, only when needed during walks and training sessions. (The trainer says he should have it and a leash on at all times but I will use my own judgment.)
> 
> I feel myself defending the prong collar all of the time to people who don't seem to understand the benefit. It is affirming to hear that others have had success with the collar and that eventually Murray will not need it.
> 
> Thanks again. Any more words of wisdom are welcome.


The difference between the choker and the prong is exactly that, one chokes and the other does not. Put the prong on your arm as if on the dog and pull........no pain, and no choking as compared to the metal choker collar especially on a "puller" dog. But the prong collar alone does not prevent pulling. Firstly the prong must be fitted correctly, the collar is used to correct pulling by administering a pop on the leash, the leash pop takes practice and when done correctly does no harm to the dog. That correction should be done in conjunction with verbal correction as well.
Wagondog
Leerburg.com has an extensive website with fitting instructions and use of the prong.


----------

